# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل يجوز للرجل عمل االعمرة عن أبيه الحي الدي لايوجد معه نفقة العمرة؟

## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

هل يجوز للرجل عمل االعمرة عن أبيه الحي الدي لايوجد معه نفقة العمرة؟
وهو قادر بدنيا ؟
وهل تجوز أيضا عمن كان قادرا بدنيا وماليا وهو حي؟

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*.....*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*فتاوى صالح الفوزان في الحج (ص: 21)
239- هل يجوز لمسلم أن يحج أو يعتمر عن والديه وهما على قيد الحياة ؟
في المسألة تفصيل : أما الحج الواجب والعمرة الواجبة كحجة الإسلام وعمرة الإسلام فهذا لا يجوز أن يُناب عن الحي فيهما إلا إذا كان عاجزًا عجزًا لا يستطيع أداء الحج أو العمرة بصفة دائمة، فهذا الحج عنه كالمريض مرضًا مزمنًا لا يستطيع معه الركوب للحج وأداء أعمال الحج، أو الكبير الهرم بدليل الحديث أن امرأة سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن والدها أدركته فريضة الله في الحج وهو لا يستطيع الثبات على الراحلة، أفأحج عنه ؟ قال لها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( حجي عن أبيك ) [ رواه أبو داود في " سننه " ( 2/167 ) من حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، ورواه الترمذي في " سننه " ( 3/241-243 ) من حديث علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه ] .
أما حج النافلة فالأمر فيه واسع، فلا بأس أن يفعل عنه الحج وإن كان مستطيعًا عند جماعة من العلماء .
241- هل يجوز لي أن أؤدي العمرة عن زوجتي وهي على قيد الحياة ؟
النيابة في العمرة أو في الحج عمن هو على قيد الحياة فيها تفصيل، إن كان الحج فريضة أو العمرة فريضة فإنه لا تجوز النيابة فيهما إلا عند عجز المنوب عنه مباشرتهما بنفسه، إما لهرم وكبر، وإما لمرض مزمن لا يستطيع معه القيام بالحج أو العمرة ولا ينتظر منه ذلك، حينئذ يوكل من يؤدي عنه حجة الإسلام وعمرة الإسلام، لأنه تعذر أداؤه لهما، فينيب من يحج عنه أو يعتمر، أما مادام ينتظر منه أن يباشر ذلك بنفسه فإنه لا يجوز له أن يوكل في حجة الإسلام وعمرة الإسلام، أما النافلة في الحج والعمرة حج النافلة أو عمرة النافلة فالأمر فيهما واسع إذا وكل فيهما فلا حرج في ذلك، وإن كان الأولى بل الواجب عند بعض العلماء أن يباشر الحج والعمرة لنفسه إذا كان قادرًا ولو كان ذلك نافلة، والله أعلم" .
*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*لقاء الباب المفتوح (121/ 37، بترقيم الشاملة آليا)*
*حكم العمرة عن الغير والتفصيل فيها*
*
*
*السؤال*
* هل تجوز العمرة من الحي عن الرجل الحي أو الميت؟*
*
*
*الجواب*
* العمرة والحج عن الحي إن كان فريضة والحي لا يستطيع أن يأتي بنفسه إلى مكة فلا بأس؛ لحديث ابن عباس: (أن امرأة أتت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت: يا رسول الله! إن فريضة الله على عبادهِ في الحج أدْرَكَت أبي شيخاً كبيراً لا يثبت على الراحلة، أفأحج عنه؟ قال: نعم) .*
*وأما إذا كان نفلاً فإن كان عاجزاً أي: من حججت عنه فالظاهر إن شاء الله أنها تنفعه، وإن كان قادراً ففيها خلاف بين العلماء: فمن العلماء من يقول: لا يصح أن يحج عن القادر لا فريضة ولا نفلاً؛ لأن الفريضة يُلْزم الإنسان أن يحج بنفسه والنفل لا ينفع أن تقول لشخص: اعبد الله عني، لا يصلح، وهذا عندي أقرب من القول بالجواز؛ لكن عمل الناس الآن أن الإنسان يحج عن غيره ولو كان الغير قادراً في النافلة، نعم.

*
*الموسوعة الفقهية الكويتية (30/ 328)*
*"أَدَاءُ الْعُمْرَةِ عَنِ الْغَيْرِ:*
*38 - ذَهَبَ الْفُقَهَاءُ فِي الْجُمْلَةِ إِلَى أَنَّهُ يَجُوزُ أَدَاءُ الْعُمْرَةِ عَنِ الْغَيْرِ؛ لأِنَّ الْعُمْرَةَ كَالْحَجِّ تَجُوزُ النِّيَابَةُ فِيهَا؛ لأَِنَّ كُلًّا مِنَ الْحَجِّ وَالْعُمْرَةِ عِبَادَةٌ بَدَنِيَّةٌ مَالِيَّةٌ وَلَهُمْ فِي ذَلِكَ تَفْصِيلٌ:*
*ذَهَبَ الْحَنَفِيَّةُ إِلَى أَنَّهُ يَجُوزُ أَدَاءُ الْعُمْرَةِ عَنِ الْغَيْرِ بِأَمْرِهِ؛ لأِنَّ جَوَازَهَا بِطَرِيقِ النِّيَابَةِ، وَالنِّيَابَةُ لاَ تَثْبُتُ إِلاَّ بِالأْمْرِ، فَلَوْ أَمَرَهُ أَنْ يَعْتَمِرَ فَأَحْرَمَ بِالْعُمْرَةِ وَاعْتَمَرَ جَازَ؛ لأَِنَّهُ فَعَل مَا أُمِرَ بِهِ.*
*وَذَهَبَ الْمَالِكِيَّةُ إِلَى أَنَّهُ تُكْرَهُ الاِسْتِنَابَةُ فِي الْعُمْرَةِ وَإِنْ وَقَعَتْ صَحَّتْ.*
*وَقَال الشَّافِعِيَّةُ  : تَجُوزُ النِّيَابَةُ فِي أَدَاءِ الْعُمْرَةِ عَنِ الْغَيْرِ إِذَا كَانَ مَيِّتًا أَوْ عَاجِزًا عَنْ أَدَائِهَا بِنَفْسِهِ، فَمَنْ مَاتَ وَفِي ذِمَّتِهِ عُمْرَةٌ وَاجِبَةٌ مُسْتَقِرَّةٌ بِأَنْ تَمَكَّنَ بَعْدَ اسْتِطَاعَتِهِ مِنْ فِعْلِهَا وَلَمْ يُؤَدِّهَا حَتَّى مَاتَ. وَجَبَ أَنْ تُؤَدَّى الْعُمْرَةُ عَنْهُ مِنْ تَرِكَتِهِ، وَلَوْ أَدَّاهَا عَنْهُ أَجْنَبِيٌّ جَازَ وَلَوْ بِلاَ إِذْنٍ كَمَا أَنَّ لَهُ أَنْ يَقْضِيَ دَيْنَهُ بِلاَ إِذْنٍ.*
*وَتَجُوزُ النِّيَابَةُ فِي أَدَاءِ عُمْرَةِ التَّطَوُّعِ إِذَا كَانَ عَاجِزًا عَنْ أَدَائِهَا بِنَفْسِهِ، كَمَا فِي النِّيَابَةِ عَنِ الْمَيِّتِ.
*
*وَذَهَبَ الْحَنَابِلَةُ إِلَى أَنَّهُ لاَ تَجُوزُ الْعُمْرَةُ عَنِ الْحَيِّ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ؛ لأِنَّهَا عِبَادَةٌ تَدْخُلُهَا النِّيَابَةُ، فَلَمْ تَجُزْ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ، أَمَّا الْمَيِّتُ فَتَجُوزُ عَنْهُ بِغَيْرِ إِذْنِهِ " انتهى .*
*
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

توصلت للحكم جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الكريم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

للفائدة

----------

